# Friday night late report



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

Sorry for the late report yall!I haven't posted in a while. We went Friday and ened up with our limit but had to work for 'em. They aren't much to brag about...but they sure were good!:hungry They are starting to slowly move back in. Hopefully, in a couple of weeks they'll get thicker out there.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Nice Mess of Flounder right there! Congrats!


----------



## Just_Ducky (Sep 19, 2008)

I HEAR YA .. nice:takephoto


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Well that makes two people on here that got there limits this past weekend. I dams sure was in the wrong spot on friday night. I only got one. Nice mess of fish. Congratulations.


----------



## FlounderAssassin (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice Mess!!! glad to see people are getting their limits already this year...hopefully thats a sign of a good year!!!


----------



## IGIG2 (Oct 12, 2008)

Good job!!:clapGlad to see some good reports and :takephoto..


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

Good lookin mess of fish!!! Some of them look like some thick ones.


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Bet that made for a good family get together! I have the boat set up and ready to go this season and I plan on filling a cooler one night also. Nice :takephoto and hope you have the same or better luck when you are out next time!

:clap:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *Shiznik (3/26/2009)*Bet that made for a good family get together! I have the boat set up and ready to go this season and I plan on filling a cooler one night also. Nice :takephoto and hope you have the same or better luck when you are out next time!
> 
> :clap:clap:clap:clap


A buddy of mine gave me a different method on cooking them...mix half Zatarain's half flower for the batter...dip them in buttermilk then bread 'em. Wenever used buttermilk.Who'd of thunk it!They were great! Hope the fish gods look out for ya this year!! I'm sure you fill some coolers.

Good luck!:letsdrink


----------



## Murphy's Law (Sep 27, 2007)

Nice mess of fish :clap


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice catch. After seeing this thread and the other one makes me want to go Floundering. Hadn't been gigging in years. Nice job.


----------



## reeladdict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

I dont want to ask yall where yall are fishing but i have been gigging in the winter for the past couple of years around pickens but i have never gone in spring and summer. Just to be clear yall are not around pensacola?


----------



## Reel Twiztid (Apr 8, 2008)

> *reeladdict87 (3/31/2009)*I dont want to ask yall where yall are fishing but i have been gigging in the winter for the past couple of years around pickens but i have never gone in spring and summer. Just to be clear yall are not around pensacola?


We're fishing out of Pensacola. We pretty much flounder year round when we're not fishing off shore. Around Ft Pickens is a good spot during the winter run...in the summeror as it gets warmer I would focuscloser to river inlets...especially during the summer.Good luck!


----------



## HeadHunter (Oct 20, 2008)

nice mess of fish..


----------



## reeladdict87 (Mar 29, 2009)

Thank you floundering is one of my favorite things to do so its good to know that i can do it a little in the summer. see you out there


----------

